# Can I use my WSM as a fire pit?



## kryinggame (Sep 19, 2013)

This is a serious question.  With Fall here and winter soon approaching, I've always wanted to buy a fire pit to enjoy in my yard.  The smell of burning wood is beautiful to me and my better half.  But my patio isn't that large and I already have 2 MES;s; a gas smoker and my WSM there.  I really don't want it to look like a junk yard.

So, can the bottom half of the WSM be used as a fire pit to burn wood?  Don't know if it can cause any damage.

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2013)

Maybe.......  if you line it with fire brick....  It still could get too hot and damage the porcelain coating...  The legs will have to be reinforced to carry the extra weight...     If you like the WSM and cook on it, I wouldn't do it.....   You might end up buying a fire pit and a new WSM....  

All of the above is a guess.... no facts....  

Dave


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 19, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Maybe.......  if you line it with fire brick....  It still could get too hot and damage the porcelain coating...  The legs will have to be reinforced to carry the extra weight...     If you like the WSM and cook on it, I wouldn't do it.....   You might end up buying a fire pit and a new WSM....
> 
> All of the above is a guess.... no facts....
> 
> Dave


Dave, as always, you give good advice.  I'm not going to risk my WSM.  I'll just spend the cash and buy a dedicated fire pit.


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 19, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> Dave, as always, you give good advice.  I'm not going to risk my WSM.  I'll just spend the cash and buy a dedicated fire pit.



or make one out of a washer tumbler barrel...you can find em on CL all the time. ppl gut out washer machines and keep the barrels for fire pits. have a few legs welded on to it..and boom..fire pit status!..also doubles as a place to pre burn wood for adding coals to smoker. win win!


----------



## dougmays (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea i wouldn't risk damaging my WSM bottom either. The highest temp you might have in the bowl of the WSM is around 300 degrees and that's slow burning coal...not open flame. Also backyard fires can get much hotter then 300-400 degrees so you run the risk getting it to hot and making it break down faster.

Home depot sells nice looking coper firepits, i have one, for aroiund $100...its great and lasts forever!


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 19, 2013)

sent you a PM with some links to some fire pits for pretty cheap in your area.


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks gang. 

TurnandBurn, I appreciate the links.  The only problem is, those three are pretty far out from me.  I actually saw a nice one for about $100 at Walmart.


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 19, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> Thanks gang.
> 
> 
> 
> TurnandBurn, I appreciate the links.  The only problem is, those three are pretty far out from me.  I actually saw a nice one for about $100 at Walmart.



just trying to give ya a general idea...stuff is out there..just gotta go get it. lol. im a craigslist hound..if its needed i can find it..lol.


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 19, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> kryinggame said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks gang.
> ...


Funny, about a year ago, I was searching Craiglist pretty hard for a WSM.  Someone in the area was selling one but it was extremely dirty and rusted.  Dude wanted $250 for it. That's shocking but that's the free enterprise.


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 19, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> Funny, about a year ago, I was searching Craiglist pretty hard for a WSM.  Someone in the area was selling one but it was extremely dirty and rusted.  Dude wanted $250 for it. That's shocking but that's the free enterprise.



unfortunately theres some ppl who sell things on CL and think THEIR item is made of gold and worth more than what store retails for...i can tell you some stories. lol. but theres not enough beer in a day to hear em all. lol.  either way good luck with your search bud.


----------

